# AZ Summit 6.0 changes?



## reefer (Nov 4, 2014)

Not sure I should put the thumbs down here and it may be a little harsh. The Loaf deal is real good and they have been great to AZ, but I'm being a cry-baby.
They are really being sticklers on the maximum occupancy. In the past I was able to get a condo for my wife and me at the minimum rate (this year 142.00), even though technically it could sleep (4) with the pull out bed or couch. To get that same room they want the Inn price off 199.00 each (before fees and taxes). Still a good deal and I may do it.
The bigger issue is that in the past we could add a day in front or behind for that rate. It is nice going up Thursday and skiing Friday. They will give me Thursday night for the 199.00 (100.00 each), but no lift ticket. $50.00 extra for the ticket.
Will likely not ski the loaf Friday or stay Thursday night. So they lose 199.00 and plenty of cash we spend on dinner and drinks Thursday and lunches on Friday. Not to mention my wife's Friday spa day and massage Saturday (which I don't even ask how much it cost - I'm afraid).
If anyone finds things are different than this please let me know, but she was asking her manager all the questions after I questioned her. I realize they are in business to maximize profits. Like I said, just pouting because I'm a cheapskate. But throw in the Friday lift ticket for cryin-out-loud. Hate that to be the deal breaker. Thanks Boyne.
I'll contemplate my options and talk to the ski widow tonight, but I'm seriously prepared to bag the whole thing now. I can go to a lot of places for pretty close to that money with my skiing discounts, (and half the gas). May do the Summit at Killington or Stowe this year.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 4, 2014)

Same happened to me.  They quoted like double what I paid at the Sugartree last year for a studio with queen and a Murphy queen.  I booked the Inn for 198 per person and two beds.


----------



## Nick (Nov 4, 2014)

The rate should be whatever it says. It did go up by like 5 - 10$ this year.

As far as i know they've never given out free Friday passes and rates have always been based on max occupancy. Maybe you guys got lucky before or something but it's how it is supposed to be. 

I'll be up skiing on Friday for sure!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 4, 2014)

Nick said:


> The rate should be whatever it says. It did go up by like 5 - 10$ this year.
> 
> As far as i know they've never given out free Friday passes and rates have always been based on max occupancy. Maybe you guys got lucky before or something but it's how it is supposed to be.
> 
> I'll be up skiing on Friday for sure!


  I think that was the case but when it is two guys.  I want separate beds.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 4, 2014)

I do think they've been a little more flexible in the past about pricing and rooms and such. I just assumed I got lucky but I don't expect them to do better than whats listed in the deal. 

From a customer relations perspective I'd think letting people add Thursday night for the same or (close to it) rate would be a good idea since that room is likely to remain empty. I'd wait until we are close to the trip and call back. Ask them if they have another room available for Thursday and if they can give you a good deal on it. They maybe more flexible if it's a couple weeks out and they want to fill a few more rooms.


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 4, 2014)

On a board that has a sticky about skiing for as cheap as possible, this thread doesn't surprise me. 

This deal is not good enough!


----------



## Tin (Nov 4, 2014)

We are spending Thursday and Thursday night (maybe Fri) at Saddleback. Much cheaper and haven't been there yet.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 4, 2014)

Some of the condos on their website say that they are max occupancy 2.  You can't book those?


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 4, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Some of the condos on their website say that they are max occupancy 2.  You can't book those?



As of earlier today there were only 2 left , I got one at a single rate ( which was much higher $317) quickly called my brother and He and his GF are in so I got the rate down to Adv. low. ($142)


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 4, 2014)

Wow. You guys are real ballers, livin' large....

I'm paying about $42 per day this year for lifts and lodging.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 4, 2014)

nobody cares Highwaystar


----------



## Tin (Nov 4, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> As of earlier today there were only 2 left , I got one at a single rate ( which was much higher $317) quickly called my brother and He and his GF are in so I got the rate down to Adv. low.




WTF, last year there were two left when we booked three weeks before. Must be much fewer of them available. Looks like we will have other plans then.


----------



## dlague (Nov 4, 2014)

Not to add to all of this but we have been wanting to do a summit but with a family we have not been able to swing it.  More than likely will be skiing Cannon that weekend.  We generally help RSNE on Saturdays but it is Pats Peak that Saturday. 

Not to mention it is a hike!  Central New England would nice some time.

.......


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Wow. You guys are real ballers, livin' large....
> 
> I'm paying about $42 per day this year for lifts and lodging.


You're over paying.


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 4, 2014)

Tin said:


> WTF, last year there were two left when we booked three weeks before. Must be much fewer of them available. Looks like we will have other plans then.



I would call anyway, Reservation person had to call me back said they had some glitchs


----------



## reefer (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks for all the input.
Looks like I was lucky then. I understand the rules. When me and the boys were coming we always paid a little extra to have our own beds. Started bringing the wives and they were giving us the one bedrooms for the low rate. They now want extra (the Inn rate) - which is fine. Where they really lost me was on the extra night. It is the same rate, but no lift ticket included. Last two years lift tickets were included in the low rate third day. Now an Extra $50.00. I thought most places included the lift ticket with the stay? Stay three nights get three lift tickets, but not here. So bottom line my $450.00 ski and stay now went north of $700.00 for the three days three nights. Still not bad for slopeside but I'm sorry, I will come to the Loaf mid-week for the same cost when I know the snowfields and Brackett are open as I did before the Summits started. Never difficult to get a Monday - Wednesday room there at a decent price and no-one on the hill. Got a lot of vacation time banked up and it's very flexible. My boss understands....................
l'm really not that cheap. Just try to be as frugal as possible when I can so  I can have a couple beers and lunch at the resort bars if I want.

I asked about condo's for two and was told twice they had none. Must have been sold out.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 4, 2014)

No doubt the condos were probably snatched up by a bunch of people with 5 posts


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 4, 2014)

Tin said:


> We are spending Thursday and Thursday night (maybe Fri) at Saddleback. Much cheaper and haven't been there yet.



I have a friend a work that owns slopeside and loves it. Trying to get her to part with a weekend for the FAM to head up but they are up nearly every weekend, wth!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 5, 2014)

Change to Vemont or and Adk mountain for next year . K would and magic weekend and gore after we get mini platty day Friday when their open in jan this year. Hunter spring time no one is their snow piled up last year way in to end of skiing


----------



## Nick (Nov 5, 2014)

dlague said:


> Not to add to all of this but we have been wanting to do a summit but with a family we have not been able to swing it.  More than likely will be skiing Cannon that weekend.  We generally help RSNE on Saturdays but it is Pats Peak that Saturday.
> 
> Not to mention it is a hike!  Central New England would nice some time.
> 
> .......



Where are you coming from? WE have people coming form NY and maybe even PA.


----------



## Nick (Nov 5, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Change to Vemont or and Adk mountain for next year . K would and magic weekend and gore after we get mini platty day Friday when their open in jan this year. Hunter spring time no one is their snow piled up last year way in to end of skiing



I wanted to run multiple getaways this year at other resorts also but to be honest having two kids under two has taken up way more time of mine than I anticipated (a good thing ...) most of my non-work days are spent on the floor or outside playing with the kids. I just haven't had the time I wanted to try and coordinate more trips, I agree a VT trip would be nice (in addition to the summit at Sugarloaf).


----------



## Nick (Nov 5, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> No doubt the condos were probably snatched up by a bunch of people with 5 posts



I haven't yet posted the press release or posted in on Facebook / Newsletter yet, but I will this week, so make sure you get in there soon. I wanted to give the peopel browsing the forums actively first shot


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 5, 2014)

Nick said:


> Where are you coming from? WE have people coming form NY and maybe even PA.



You'll never please everyone. And if driving from NH to Maine is too far for someone, there's not much you can do. Don't make him stop at any ski shops either! ;-)


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 5, 2014)

dlague said:


> *Not to mention it is a hike! * Central New England would nice some time.





MadMadWorld said:


> *No doubt the condos were probably snatched up by a bunch of people with 5 posts*



Hmmmm.... Makes me wonder if, "the word is out" and the repeated predictability of having it in the exact same place year after year has turned it from the "AZ Summit" event into the "I live near Maine and can ski cheap that weekend" event.


----------



## Nick (Nov 5, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yeah.  Makes me wonder if, "the word is out" and the repeated predictability of having it in the exact same place year after year has turned it from the "AZ Summit" event into the "I live near Maine and can ski cheap that weekend" event.



We have the same conversation year after year but no other resort has stepped up to plate with what Sugarloaf offers us as far as a package deal. 

If it doesn't happen 2014/15, I will definitely start getting other group events going for the following year; it's just been difficult for me to coordinate this year. So many hours in the day and all that jazz.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 5, 2014)

While I agree central New England would be nice,  we do get plenty of folks from CT as well as NY area.  I know folks from Cape Cod and Nantucket come.  

I have sympathy for the drive from NYC.   From central NH?  Man up dlague .  Not that far for you for a weekend.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 5, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Hmmmm.... Makes me wonder if, "the word is out" and the repeated predictability of having it in the exact same place year after year has turned it from the "AZ Summit" event into the "I live near Maine and can ski cheap that weekend" event.



There are plenty of lurkers that don't actively post.


----------



## Domeskier (Nov 5, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I have sympathy for the drive from NYC.



Looked into flying up from NYC, but the nearest airports appear to be between 80 and 140 miles away, which would presumably require renting a car as well.  Ah well.  And I was looking so looking forward to giving a report on Satan's Stairway.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 5, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> *There are plenty of lurkers that don't actively post*.



You really see this in the free lift ticket giveaways each year.  

There'll be a post for _"2 free Jay Peak"_ tickets etc... at 11:00am, and just a few hours later there will be dozens of _"In"_ posts, many from people with < 20 posts in 5 years.  It always amazes me and makes me wonder if there really are that many lurkers here, or if these people have RSS feeds set-up for contests and giveaways.


----------



## dlague (Nov 5, 2014)

Nick said:


> Where are you coming from? WE have people coming form NY and maybe even PA.



Relatively speaking not that far when considering NY and PA - Concord, NH - I did talk to my wife and her interest is peaked (likes parties) so we are going to look at our plans.  We generally do a weekend at Saddleback so two weekends up there would be cool!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 5, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> You really see this in the free lift ticket giveaways each year.
> 
> There'll be a post for _"2 free Jay Peak"_ tickets etc... at 11:00am, and just a few hours later there will be dozens of _"In"_ posts, many from people with < 20 posts in 5 years.  It always amazes me and makes me wonder if there really are that many lurkers here, or if these people have RSS feeds set-up for contests and giveaways.



At least the giveaways are tilted to the frequent forum users. Maybe we need to tie event pricing to post count ...


----------



## dlague (Nov 5, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> While I agree central New England would be nice,  we do get plenty of folks from CT as well as NY area.  I know folks from Cape Cod and Nantucket come.
> 
> I have sympathy for the drive from NYC.   From central NH?  Man up dlague .  Not that far for you for a weekend.



oK ok - working it now!  We are trying to decide whether or not it will be a kids or no kids weekend for us.


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 5, 2014)

It's a 10 hr drive for me but decided to skip Tux this year , 
I hope the snow is there , Later season is better snow bet
Sounds like an awesome time with like minded ski obsessed people!


----------



## SkiFanE (Nov 5, 2014)

Just tossing this out there - not sure I could go to a summit for a few more years anyway (kid obligations).  

But the reason it's at SL every year is they give the "best" package deal.  So getting the "best" deal far from civilization drops alot of people out of the running.

Maybe take the "second best" deal next year...and it will be in a spot where more people can go that were not able to because of location.  And those that can't afford second best, well, they skip the summit that year?  My SR pass is goot at SL...but for some reason I'm just not in love with SL (duck to avoid darts and arrows) and would love something in VT instead.   If I was serious about going, the difference in price probably wouldn't be so bad it would stop me - but a weekend at Sugarbush I would love!

Just my $0.02 - stop catering to the cheapskates, and start catering to those who don't want to go so far.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 5, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> There are plenty of lurkers that don't actively post.


Just to give you an idea of how many lurkers there actually can be I just copied this from another site I frequent:


*currently active users 228 members and 3361 guests*
*3586 (229 members and 3357 guests)*


----------



## Nick (Nov 5, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> At least the giveaways are tilted to the frequent forum users. Maybe we need to tie event pricing to post count ...



I actually tried thinking about some different ways to handle this and failed. :lol:


----------



## Nick (Nov 5, 2014)

SkiFanE said:


> Just my $0.02 - stop catering to the cheapskates, and start catering to those who don't want to go so far.



Last year the Summit had > 200 participants, I think. 

The year before I did a package rate at Sugarbush and there were, I think, eight of us. :lol: 

In all seriousness though if Sugarloaf keeps offering us this great deal, I think we wil continue to host the summit there, but that doesn't mean there can't and shouldn't be more trips offered by AZ with group rates throughout the year, and it's something I really want to coordinate. Including west-coast trips.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 5, 2014)

Something slightly more expensive may wind up being cheaper when you factor in gasoline.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 5, 2014)

SkiFanE said:


> Just my $0.02 - stop catering to the cheapskates, and start catering to those who don't want to go so far.



Looks like the tier 1 pricing has already been used up so I don't think anyone really has a problem with it except a few people who wish it was closer. The fact that attendance is up every season as well is a good indicator it is successful. I think the key would be to develop a second summit elsewhere (likely VT or NY) and see how attendance is there and how much it cannibalizes the SL trip.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 5, 2014)

I think it would be nice to have it at another mountain. 

There is alot to be said about infrequent posters...there are many in the Summit thread I never see post any other time. It would be interesting to change locations to see if the demographic changes or stays the same.


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 5, 2014)

AdironRider said:


> On a board that has a sticky about skiing for as cheap as possible, this thread doesn't surprise me.
> 
> This deal is not good enough!



Freakin chiselers


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 5, 2014)

Perhaps you could devise a way to make the "first tracks" thing available to actual forum users?  I think it's fine that the trip itself is available to anyone, but it would be nice if perks like this were available to people who actually participate on the board (and not just 5 lame posts to meet a quota)...


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 5, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Perhaps you could devise a way to make the "first tracks" thing available to actual forum users?  I think it's fine that the trip itself is available to anyone, but it would be nice if perks like this were available to people who actually participate on the board (and not just 5 lame posts to meet a quota)...


Agreed.  The cheapest rate should only be available to regular contributors.


----------



## abc (Nov 5, 2014)

Nick said:


> Last year the Summit had > 200 participants, I think.
> 
> The year before I did a package rate at Sugarbush and there were, I think, eight of us. :lol:


The year before I was away on that very weekend when the Sugarbush thing was on! I almost felt like canceling my trip out west to do it instead (kidding)  

I'm one such that wouldn't have the time to drive all the way to Maine but would seriously consider something in northern VT. But not everyone can make a particular weekend though. And it might need a year or two to build momentum too. 

Besides, with 8 people you get to know each other. With 200...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 5, 2014)

SkiFanE said:


> But *the reason it's at SL every year is they give the "best" package deal.  So getting the "best" deal far from civilization drops alot of people out of the running.*



Yes, but the reason SL gives the "best" package deal, _IS _because they're far from civilization.



wa-loaf said:


> *The fact that attendance is up every season as well is a good indicator it is successful*.



Not really.   See my previous comment re: _"the word being out"_ and the fact it's likely now being used as a FOL*** free-for-all.  

 I wouldnt really call that successful, but admittedly, YOMV.


***Friends of Lurkers


----------



## abc (Nov 5, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Perhaps you could devise a way to make the "first tracks" thing available to actual forum users?  I think it's fine that the trip itself is available to anyone, but it would be nice if perks like this were available to people who actually participate on the board (and not just 5 lame posts to meet a quota)...


Whatever rules Nick implements, I bet there're ways to beat it. 

I understand forum regulars' feelings. There's a community here that we like to connect to the real person. But as an online forum, lurkers are just as valuable as posters. They're "eyes" from the point of advertisers, which supports the financial running of this board. 

We don't exist in a vacuum.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 5, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Not really.   See my previous comment re: _"the word being out"_ and the fact it's likely now being used as a FOL*** free-for-all.
> 
> I wouldnt really call that successful, but admittedly, YOMV.
> 
> ...



Successful in that it's driving a lot of skiers to Sugarloaf. The more skiers AZ can deliver to Sugarloaf the more clout AZ has in working future deals both at Sugarloaf and elsewhere. So when Nick does have the time and inclination to work a second AZ summit he can point to Sugarloaf and say "I can deliver X number of skiers to middle of nowhere Maine, I can probably fill your empty condos on X slow weekend for you." He's not going to get a lot of deals if all he can bring to the party are the 30 or so active posters here.

I'm not a fan of the tiered pricing. It seems the more people you can bring up to the Mtn the lower the price should get. But it did get people moving fast and now Sugarloaf filled a lot of beds in a short period of time. I know if it hadn't been for the tiered pricing I might have taken my time making the call.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 5, 2014)

abc said:


> Whatever rules Nick implements, I bet there're ways to beat it.



Regarding the first tracks, not really.  The moderators hand out the passes at the apres party.  So, in theory, that process could change.  We'll discuss it. 

To be honest, there were a ton of people at the apres party last year who didn't have a clue what first tracks was all about and rejected the pass. I would say these were likely the "lurkers" or random people who just use AZ for the cheap ski weekend.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 5, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Perhaps you could devise a way to make the "first tracks" thing available to actual forum users?  I think it's fine that the trip itself is available to anyone, but it would be nice if perks like this were available to people who actually participate on the board (and not just 5 lame posts to meet a quota)...




that is an excellent idea


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 5, 2014)

abc said:


> Whatever rules Nick implements, I bet there're ways to beat it.
> 
> I understand forum regulars' feelings. There's a community here that we like to connect to the real person. But as an online forum, lurkers are just as valuable as posters. They're "eyes" from the point of advertisers, which supports the financial running of this board.
> 
> We don't exist in a vacuum.



Maybe you misunderstood?  I'm just talking about the 75 people who get to make "first tracks"...   This isn't something that costs extra - and it isn't even going to be something that determines whether someone attends.  Opening the summit to everyone is fine - we all benefit from the good deal.  I just think these little perks could be for the regular users.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 5, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> that is an excellent idea



Is there a way to do a mass PM with a Password for SL posters to verify for 1st teir? 
When I called for reservations I just metioned the summit and got pricing, anyone could do that.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 5, 2014)

How about a ski off for the First Tracks?


----------



## darent (Nov 5, 2014)

everyone runs the NASTAR coarse, the fastest 75 get the First Tracks tickets


----------



## Puck it (Nov 5, 2014)

I got the tier 1 pricing after I tried to get the price I got last year in the condo. It was worth a try.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 5, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> You really see this in the free lift ticket giveaways each year.
> 
> There'll be a post for _"2 free Jay Peak"_ tickets etc... at 11:00am, and just a few hours later there will be dozens of _"In"_ posts, many from people with < 20 posts in 5 years.  It always amazes me and makes me wonder if there really are that many lurkers here, or if these people have RSS feeds set-up for contests and giveaways.



They are called prize pigs. The same type of people that always are the 7th caller into radio stations.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 5, 2014)

darent said:


> everyone runs the NASTAR coarse, the fastest 75 get the First Tracks tickets



I don't like these rules.  I suck at racing.  I'd definitely not get first tracks. :lol:


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 5, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> How about a ski off for the First Tracks?



I think you are on to something here.  This seems like the most fair and reasonable solution.   Count me in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 5, 2014)

darent said:


> everyone runs the NASTAR coarse, the fastest 75 get the First Tracks tickets



Let's compromise:  set up gates in the bumps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 5, 2014)

What was first tracks last year.....Frozen granular or wind blown hard pack?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 5, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> What was first tracks last year.....Frozen granular or wind blown hard pack?



I'm not normally someone who seeks out groomers, but every year except for the nuclear March meltdown year, the snow for first tracks has been absolutely perfect butter cord.  Total hero snow.  It's my favorite part of the weekend.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 5, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> What was first tracks last year.....Frozen granular or wind blown hard pack?





deadheadskier said:


> I'm not normally someone who seeks out groomers, but every year except for the nuclear March meltdown year, the snow for first tracks has been absolutely perfect butter cord.  Total hero snow.  It's my favorite part of the weekend.



Regardless of the year, there's nothing like having the hill to yourself for an hour. After Nemo 2 years ago we were hitting all the windblown leftovers, last year was high speed runs with no one really in the way.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 5, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Regardless of the year, there's nothing like having the hill to yourself for an hour. After Nemo 2 years ago we were hitting all the windblown leftovers, last year was high speed runs with no one really in the way.




Except  for you and deadhead as I reached tuna speed


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't make this year but what would you think would be a sufficient amount of contributions to be let in?


----------



## rocojerry (Nov 5, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm not normally someone who seeks out groomers, but every year except for the nuclear March meltdown year, the snow for first tracks has been absolutely perfect butter cord.  Total hero snow.  It's my favorite part of the weekend.



If I ever missed first tracks, i would be sad.   Its definately a huge draw for me, and the cord is great when you are the first to hit it -- but also having nobody else on the hill so you can go full speed out of the gate..   You are ready to rock and all warmed up with 5+ runs in by the time most are crawling out of bed.  You are working a different part of the mountain, while others are getting warm.   One of these days, it will be a powder morning.    That hour of the day may be worth the whole weekend pricetag for me....

also in the camp of posting as many hundred times as needed for first tracks!   but i've always tried to add quality posts over quantity


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 5, 2014)

The hardest part is making it to the lift at 7:30 after two nights of partying!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 5, 2014)

Every year I say I'll only party on Friday and take it easy on Saturday so I'm fresh for First Tracks.  It never happens.  Someone should call Ethan and get that Talking Heads cover band back this year.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 5, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> The hardest part is making it to the lift at 7:30 after two nights of partying!


sleep at the lift


----------



## abc (Nov 5, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Maybe you misunderstood?  I'm just talking about the 75 people who get to make "first tracks"...   This isn't something that costs extra - and it isn't even going to be something that determines whether someone attends.  Opening the summit to everyone is fine - we all benefit from the good deal.  I just think these little perks could be for the regular users.


You're right. Sorry I misunderstood.


----------



## Handbanana (Nov 5, 2014)

Geez, I feel like this thread might have been directed towards me a little earlier, since I did post in the reg thread with such a small post count.  If this isn't supposed to be something open to everyone, maybe the minimum post count should be higher?  I understand how you could feel like someone like me is kind of crashing your party though.  I lurk because I'm new to NE ski areas (last year was really the first time I made a bunch of trips to NH and VT), and don't really know enough to have an opinion worth posting on most topics.  But this place is very helpful for determining where I might want to check out next.  Among those places is SL, and the summit seems like a great opportunity to check out the resort, while meeting some cool new people.  

Anyway, hopefully once the season gets rolling I'll have more to contribute.  Oh, and it wasn't me.  I haven't booked anything yet.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 5, 2014)

I didn't even try to make the first tracks thing last year, but having the hill to yourself sounds pretty sweet.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluebird (Nov 5, 2014)

Puck it said:


> sleep at the lift


Going to try that this year- reserved at the Mountain Hotel .


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 5, 2014)

Handbanana said:


> Geez, I feel like this thread might have been directed towards me a little earlier, since I did post in the reg thread with such a small post count.  If this isn't supposed to be something open to everyone, maybe the minimum post count should be higher?  I understand how you could feel like someone like me is kind of crashing your party though.  I lurk because I'm new to NE ski areas (last year was really the first time I made a bunch of trips to NH and VT), and don't really know enough to have an opinion worth posting on most topics.  But this place is very helpful for determining where I might want to check out next.  Among those places is SL, and the summit seems like a great opportunity to check out the resort, while meeting some cool new people.
> 
> Anyway, hopefully once the season gets rolling I'll have more to contribute.  Oh, and it wasn't me.  I haven't booked anything yet.



No worries Handbanana 

most people haven't skied yet this season.  it can be a tough crowd sometimes in the off season


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Perhaps you could devise a way to make the "first tracks" thing available to actual forum users?  I think it's fine that the trip itself is available to anyone, but it would be nice if perks like this were available to people who actually participate on the board (and not just 5 lame posts to meet a quota)...


They can take my spot. I've got almost 50 posts for each of the 75 spots. Lurkers you can have them.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 6, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Perhaps you could devise a way to make the "first tracks" thing available to actual forum users?  I think it's fine that the trip itself is available to anyone, but it would be nice if perks like this were available to people who actually participate on the board (and not just 5 lame posts to meet a quota)...


this: pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee +++++++++++++++++++++++77!
You should have to have over 420 posts and talk about Roxbury and the catskilsilllls to get first tracks their and to be entered into ticket constest I agree lots of ppl win who I never seen before. Nick maybe another administrator to help so you have more time for your family I hear salary is relay high for that job lol .


----------



## vdk03 (Nov 11, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, did anybody that has posted in this thread not get to ski/ride first tracks last year that wanted to?


----------



## Tin (Nov 12, 2014)

I think most of us are not as concerned with first tracks as it is being almost $200 more to go this year than last year because of lurkers taking up all the cheaper lodging.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 12, 2014)

Tin said:


> I think most of us are not as concerned with first tracks as it is being almost $200 more to go this year than last year because of lurkers taking up all the cheaper lodging.



It is $200 more per person this year?


----------



## Tin (Nov 12, 2014)

For my GF and I to go, yes. Last year we grabbed a studio condo just about three weeks prior to the Summit. I called last week about the same set up and it would be over $180+ more for the two of us. And this was for the condos listed at $159 (not staying at the Inn) which would be about the same price for who of us.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 12, 2014)

Tin said:


> For my GF and I to go, yes. Last year we grabbed a studio condo just about three weeks prior to the Summit. I called last week about the same set up and it would be over $180+ more for the two of us. And this was for the condos listed at $159 (not staying at the Inn) which would be about the same price for who of us.




Same here.


----------



## Tin (Nov 12, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Same here.



I specifically asked about the condos being $159 and they said "there are no more" so I don't know what the hell deal they were trying to give me when they said the condo package would be $220 something per person.

This being said, I should have jumped on it quicker.


----------



## reefer (Nov 12, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> It is $200 more per person this year?



For the two nights $57.00 per person more than last year (so $114.00 more for two of us) at tier one pricing. Evidently that went quick so it is now $75.00 per person more than last year for tier 2, ($150.00 for two). This is still a pretty good deal for ski out.
My situation gets worse however. To me, the drive only became worth it if I skied Friday also. They would have given us Thursday night for the same rate, $199.00 for two of us. Big catch - no lift tickets to ski Friday. What? Yep $50.00 extra each for the tickets. What? $300.00 for two for Thursday night if I want to ski Friday?
Decided to bag it at that point. I guess we'll have to suck it up and just go to Stowe again and ski Stowe, Jay, and Smuggs or Bush.


----------



## Tin (Nov 12, 2014)

That's what we will do. We were going to ski Friday and even Thursday at Saddleback and use the Saddleback lodging because of how cheap it is. The bail point for me was $450 for two days and no guarantees with weather or staying near Mad River for 4-5 nights and ski a lot more. 

No disrespect to Nick and the mods who work hard on this because I can only imagine it is a ton of work, but after calling it honestly felt like a "foot in the door" technique on Sugarloaf's end.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 12, 2014)

First Tracks is awesome...I've done it every Summit I've been to (3). One of the side perks of 1st Tracks is after hitting the SQ 4-5 runs you can position yourself up at Skyline or King Pine and get a few 1st tracks or quiet runs there while the masses make their way over to these lifts. 
Sugarloaf is steep groomer paradise and as others have mentioned its great to let em rip on fresh cord first thing in the AM.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 12, 2014)

I don;t think it's as much of the Tier 1 vs Tier 2 pricing as it is that Sugarloaf has gotten much stricter about how they define max occupancy.
Last yr my wife and I stayed in the Sugartree 2 studio condo for the lowest per person rate and they called the studio max occupancy 2.
It had a murphy bed as well as a queen in a little alcove room with french doors that made it feel more like a 1 bedroom. It was real nice and when I called I asked for that again. It also had a pull out couch as I recall.
Was told that condo is now considered a "premier studio" and not part of the package deal unless I wanted to pay for max occupancy of 6 people. 2 on murphy bed, 2 on couch, 2 on queen.

I then had hoped to get the lowest $142/pp in Sugartree 1 which is a smaller studio. Again, no dice as this one has a murphy for 2 and a set of bunk beds for an additional 2. So we are paying a differential
So instead of $142/pp+tax for 2 of us we're in for $199/pp + tax as I think ME lodging tax is 7%. So basically same cost as the Inn per person and my wife will appreciate the condo with kitchen facilities and being connected to sports club.

To me still an awesome deal, am grateful that Nick and the mods do a great job organizing everything as it really is a great wknd.


----------



## Nick (Nov 12, 2014)

Guys i have been offline quite a bit this week as I have a major project due at work in the next 7 days that is eating up my time. 

Last year: 

Condo: $138, Inn $175, Hotel: $255

This year: 
Condo $142, Inn $199, Hotel $294

So the absolute most it should be for 2 is if you are staying in the Hotel then you are paying about $80 more this year than last year. 

This is based on full occupancy and always has. If you guys got rooms last year at that rate without full occupancy (which I think is defined as # of bedrooms *2 + 2 for living room, so a 1BR is 4 people, 2BR is 6 people, etc.) then you guys got lucky, as it's always been based on full occupancy. 

Last year they sold out a few weeks ahead of the summit, I'm surprised if they are already all sold out. I will reach out to Sugarloaf today to check in on status. They did to tiering this year for pricing because of prime season and I haven't even posted the press release or advertised this outside of AlpineZone yet because I wanted ot make sure everyone who is a regular here on the site got first dibs. 

will post back later.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm taking my skis and going home. If anyone wants to join me I will be at Sundown.


----------



## reefer (Nov 12, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> First Tracks is awesome...I've done it every Summit I've been to (3). One of the side perks of 1st Tracks is after hitting the SQ 4-5 runs you can position yourself up at Skyline or King Pine and get a few 1st tracks or quiet runs there while the masses make their way over to these lifts.
> Sugarloaf is steep groomer paradise and as others have mentioned its great to let em rip on fresh cord first thing in the AM.



Agree. First tracks is great but I will ski at least (10-15) midweek days,...................like having first tracks all day. So that part is a little further down on my list.


----------



## reefer (Nov 12, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I'm taking my skis and going home. If anyone wants to join me I will be at Sundown.



Nice.............................


----------



## reefer (Nov 12, 2014)

Nick said:


> Guys i have been offline quite a bit this week as I have a major project due at work in the next 7 days that is eating up my time.
> 
> Last year:
> 
> ...



Inquire why lift tickets aren't included with Thursday night stay. They wanted $50.00 for lift ticket. That's what really turned me off. $300.00 for ski and stay Thursday night seems a lot steep.


----------



## Nick (Nov 12, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Perhaps you could devise a way to make the "first tracks" thing available to actual forum users?  I think it's fine that the trip itself is available to anyone, but it would be nice if perks like this were available to people who actually participate on the board (and not just 5 lame posts to meet a quota)...



It's tricky because how do we define actual forum users. What is your criteria? There are people who actually only post 5, 10 times a year, and I consider them forum members also. Yes, there are people who come in and dump in 5 random posts to get in on the deal, but that's hard to break out. I'm open to suggestions, and I try as much as possible to always skew things to the active members of the site.


----------



## Tin (Nov 12, 2014)

Nick said:


> Guys i have been offline quite a bit this week as I have a major project due at work in the next 7 days that is eating up my time.
> 
> Last year:
> 
> ...


 

I specifically asked if the condo was meant for more than two and was told no. If it was $142 per person I would jump on it. I specifically asked about that rate and was told it was unavailable. The $220 figure I was given just doesn't add up unless the condo was meant for 3. Someone there has the wrong info. Not trying to be a pain in the ass just stating my experience from my phone call.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 12, 2014)

Tin said:


> I specifically asked if the condo was meant for more than two and was told no. If it was $142 per person I would jump on it. I specifically asked about that rate and was told it was unavailable. The $220 figure I was given just doesn't add up unless the condo was meant for 3. Someone there has the wrong info. Not trying to be a pain in the ass just stating my experience from my phone call.


I was qutoed $233 for the same condo last year that I paid $138 for. Max occupancy is not good when it is a bunch of guys.  Two beds and four guys.  Sounds like that should done at Sunday River for the Winter Whiteout Weekend.


----------



## Tin (Nov 12, 2014)

There was a reason you were there the night prior.

In that case you should have paid (142×4) $568 not $466 for two. I'm just not following. Where are the numbers coming from? Lol


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 12, 2014)

New post rule for free give way s please post that only here for not Facebook but fb bringing people here I guess. Locked thread for members that have one year and average at least 
12 post s in a year


----------



## Puck it (Nov 12, 2014)

Tin said:


> There was a reason you were there the night prior.
> 
> In that case you should have paid (142×4) $568 not $466 for two. I'm just not following. Where are the numbers coming from? Lol



Last year - we paid $138 per person for the studio with the alcove bedroom

This year - $233 per person in the condo with the murphy pull down and sleeper sofa.


----------



## Tin (Nov 12, 2014)

You guys going to fight for the pull down? I might drive up to see that.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 12, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Last year - we paid $138 per person for the studio with the alcove bedroom
> 
> This year - $233 per person in the condo with the murphy pull down and sleeper sofa.


We are in the same setup as you this yr and were last yr. I was also told the Sugartree 1 for this yr also had built in bunk beds which add 2 addl bodies to the max occupancy equation.
We are paying $426 all in after taxes for the 2 of us.


----------



## Tin (Nov 12, 2014)

So we have $426, $440 something, and $466 for the same set ups?


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 12, 2014)

Does seem odd...let's boycott the whole thing! j/k
Guys, its still a great deal...~$100/night ski and stay prime mid winter at one of the premier mtns in the East is great. Add in all the extra perks and its hard to complain.


----------



## Tin (Nov 12, 2014)

Agreed, still a great deal.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 12, 2014)

My brother in law and I are in the Inn for $199 per person.  So $60 more than last year.


----------



## Nick (Nov 12, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> New post rule for free give way s please post that only here for not Facebook but fb bringing people here I guess. Locked thread for members that have one year and average at least
> 12 post s in a year



I can't separate by "average posts per year" but i can do time constraints. But I also don't want to exclude brand new members that will end up being active members. 

I think a problem here, if they are in fact sold out of tier 1, is that it sells out much faster than in previous years. So I like hte idea Scotty of giving people who are here longer / more posts 1st access to the summit. Honestly, I thought that we would have plenty of capacity by just potsing it here and not FB / etc. 

Regular giveaways we run on the site are heavily skewed towards active members.


----------



## Nick (Nov 12, 2014)

Tin said:


> I specifically asked if the condo was meant for more than two and was told no. If it was $142 per person I would jump on it. I specifically asked about that rate and was told it was unavailable. The $220 figure I was given just doesn't add up unless the condo was meant for 3. Someone there has the wrong info. Not trying to be a pain in the ass just stating my experience from my phone call.



I've got an email going w/ Sugarloaf right now to see what is up with that.


----------



## Tin (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank you Nick. And as mentioned I think we have 3 quotes on the same condo set all different prices.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 12, 2014)

It sounds like a lot of wine and no cheese in this thread.  Dude goes out of his way to setup an affordable weekend of skiing and people bitch about it. 

This thread does deserve the thumbs down, for the way "adults" are acting in here...


----------



## Puck it (Nov 12, 2014)

jimmywilson69 said:


> It sounds like a lot of wine and no cheese in this thread. Dude goes out of his way to setup an affordable weekend of skiing and people bitch about it.
> 
> This thread does deserve the thumbs down, for the way "adults" are acting in here...


Wow.  Swoop. Out.  We are just trying to undestand the change in policy and the different quotes we are all gettting this year.


----------



## Tin (Nov 12, 2014)

jimmywilson69 said:


> It sounds like a lot of wine and no cheese in this thread.  Dude goes out of his way to setup an affordable weekend of skiing and people bitch about it.
> 
> This thread does deserve the thumbs down, for the way "adults" are acting in here...



There is a difference between bitching and asking questions just as there is a differenc e in cost that can determine going and not on a student's budget.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 12, 2014)

yeah I read the thread.  I know this site is driven by hardcore skiers looking to score the best deal, but It really comes off as petty. 

Even with the increases stated it seems like a pretty good deal for a mid-season ski weekend.   If Sugarloaf wasn't 11 hours from me I'd be all of the summit.  It just doesn't work out for me at this time in my life.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 12, 2014)

jimmywilson69 said:


> yeah I read the thread. I know this site is driven by hardcore skiers looking to score the best deal, but It really comes off as petty.
> 
> Even with the increases stated it seems like a pretty good deal for a mid-season ski weekend. If Sugarloaf wasn't 11 hours from me I'd be all of the summit. It just doesn't work out for me at this time in my life.


  Then keep to yourself!!!!


----------



## Tin (Nov 12, 2014)

Complains about people bitching then says how it is too far away...seems reasonable.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 12, 2014)

Tin said:


> Complains about people bitching then says how it is too far away...seems reasonable.




I just want to save more money on the room to drink more.  And the guy has a problem with that!!!!  I am giving the money back to the resort either way.


----------



## Tin (Nov 12, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I just want to save more money on the room to drink more.



Youre not going for the whipped cream and jello wrestling?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 12, 2014)

Tin said:


> Not for the whipped cream and jello wrestling?




Well maybe.  Where is that strip club near the loaf?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 12, 2014)

I think it's running me $50 more to stay at the Inn this year. $199pp vs $175 last year. 

I wonder if after last year they didn't have a lot of rooms left for people who were willing to spend more that weekend and feel there's more demand now so they can extract higher prices and be tighter with occupancy limits.

I'm happy to move this thing back to March next season if it gets better prices and looser lodging requirements. I think the first year I did this the weekend cost me $120 or so pp.


----------



## Tin (Nov 12, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Well maybe.  Where is that strip club near the loaf?



Thought it was your room last year.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 12, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Well maybe.  Where is that strip club near the loaf?



http://www.mrlakefront.net/newsprint.taf?news_id=1600


----------



## skiMEbike (Nov 12, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Well maybe.  Where is that strip club near the loaf?



End of an era...It's (Carrabassett Inn) gone.  Someone decided bowling alleys would be better than the lady alleys....The Lady Alleys of the Valley are no more 

http://www.theirregular.com/news/2014-09-03/Community_%28and%29_Local_News/On_the_verge_of_a_new_era.html


----------



## bigbog (Nov 12, 2014)

Town Counselors had season passes(what I had heard), then went about closing the Bolshoi....go figure.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2014)

Grand opening is scheduled for the first day of the summit.   :lol:

2 years ago I met some Canadian dudes at the bar in the hotel on Thursday night.  They were all amped for the stripers at the CVI.   I declined joining them.  Something tells me the level of stripper talent imported to the CV is pretty bad.


----------



## Tin (Nov 12, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Grand opening is scheduled for the first day of the summit.   :lol:
> 
> 2 years ago I met some Canadian dudes at the bar in the hotel on Thursday night.  They were all amped for the stoppers at the CVI.   I declined joining them.  Something tells me the level of stripper talent imported to CV is pretty bad.



Teeth can be hard to come by.


----------



## skiMEbike (Nov 12, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Something tells me the level of stripper talent imported to the CV is pretty bad.



Something may have told you wrong...



Tin said:


> Teeth can be hard to come by.



While I may not be a dentist...I never understood why they never took me up on my offer for free fillings.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2014)

Seriously?  Because the talent  I've seen at the club  in Maine's big city of Portland was terrible during the few bachelor parties I've attended.  Like leaving with your wallet still stuffed with singles bad.  Knowing that I can't see the backwoods bar offering much hope.  But if you say I'm wrong, maybe I'm wrong


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 12, 2014)

Well out here in the middle of nowhere Wyoming, they import a bunch of young Mormon virgins to the bars for strip shows. Talent is better than you would expect

Well they say they're virgins.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 12, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Seriously?  Because the talent  I've seen at the club  in Maine's big city of Portland was terrible during the few bachelor parties I've attended.  Like leaving with your wallet still stuffed with singles bad.  Knowing that I can't see the backwoods bar offering much hope.  But if you say I'm wrong, maybe I'm wrong



There are bad places everywhere. There was a place in my area that closed a few years ago....I went there a bit as a senior in HS or during college breaks. A couple girls had very large c-section scars. Nothing against c-sections but stripping is probably not the best profession. I also remember going there in HS and recognizing a classmate.....very uncomfortable


----------



## Domeskier (Nov 12, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I also remember going there in HS and recognizing a classmate.....very uncomfortable



Because of the large C-section scar?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 12, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Because of the large C-section scar?



Nope. From the back of her head


----------



## Domeskier (Nov 12, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Nope. From the back of her head



This story keeps getting better!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 13, 2014)

Attractive women in general in that entire corner of the country are statistically slim pickens' if we're being honest.


----------



## Tin (Nov 13, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Attractive women in general in that entire corner of the country are statistically slim pickens' if we're being honest.



I don't think "slim" is the term to use when referring to thay area.


----------



## Nick (Nov 13, 2014)

Well this thread has changed trajectory, haha

Anyway. Ethan reached out to me today in response to some questions yesterday and there is still Tier 1 pricing available. He said he might jump in here to help clarify.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 13, 2014)

Tin said:


> *I don't think "slim" is the term to use *when referring to thay area.



ZING!

I think  Bergmann's rule applies to humans too.


----------



## dlague (Nov 13, 2014)

Nick said:


> Well this thread has changed trajectory, haha
> 
> Anyway. Ethan reached out to me today in response to some questions yesterday and there is still Tier 1 pricing available. He said he might jump in here to help clarify.



I think this thread is too distracted to worry about that now!


----------



## catsup948 (Nov 13, 2014)

Question is will there be free stuff given away Saturday evening?  I've won a Sugarloaf Tshirt,  Sweatshirt and an AZ hat! I also finished 4th in a game of musical chairs at the widowmaker,  won a sweet bacardi visor!


----------

